# Engine miss when opened up.



## mikeyoung101 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello, I recently pulled my fuel injectors out to get them cleaned on my 93 maxima SE. I put everything back together, new gasket on the intake manifold.. Now the car doesn't do so well when I stomp it. It clearly has a miss. Two times now I have opened it up, getting on the freeway, it would miss, and the car went completely dead. The first thing I noticed was the rpms drop to zero, even though I was in gear. Came to a stop, and it starts right up. It was like the computer shut the car down to protect it.. from me. I've unclipped the plug wires, one at a time, and there's nothing there. all cylinders are firing at idle. I checked for codes, and got the 5 fast, 5 slow, meaning no codes. I tried spraying carb cleaner into the area of the intake manifold where the gasket is to check for leaks.. nothing.. This is getting really irratating. It's clearly something I did when re-assembling. All hoses are intact, wires, etc.. If anybody out there has a clue, it would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Just a quick thought... did you check the torque specs when you tightened everything? If they are not torqued down properly, the compression *might* be suffering at higher RPMs. Likewise, if they are torqued down too much, could cause binding, stripped threads, leakage, etc. Again, just my initial reaction.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it is entirely possible that when you had the injectors cleaned you damaged one or more of them.


----------

